# Little plumstead hospital



## Mikeymutt (Mar 18, 2014)

Little plumstead hospital was a large hospital situated several miles out of Norwich.this hospital was home to 350 patients with mental problems and was set in two hundred acres of land.it had its own chapel,a pool and a large ornamental garden.the site shut in the 1990's due to more care in the community.most of the site is now flattened,and surprise surprise is now a new modern hosing estate,not a lot survives but a few buildings and the grand main hall..been up here to have a look several times and the hall is locked down tight,so I was passing the area and thought I would have a mooch around and to my surprise and joy it was wide open.another explorer turned up,hello if your reading this,hello and nice to meet you..we both said come on we might not get another chance,so in we went..sorry if the internals are a bit grainy but I was not even prepared.did not have my tripod with me and it's very dark n most places in there..but I could not miss the chance as it will prob be locked up again very quickly,on with the pics.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 18, 2014)

Great stuff! 
Lovely building, it was shut tight on my visit a few years back, although a few other buildings were accessible,
Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 18, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Great stuff!
> Lovely building, it was shut tight on my visit a few years back, although a few other buildings were accessible,
> Thanks



it was shut on the several times I have been before..I just struck lucky this time.


----------



## krela (Mar 18, 2014)

Gorgeous externals, thanks.


----------



## AgentTintin (Mar 18, 2014)

Looks good for a place that closed in the 1990s


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 18, 2014)

it started shutting in the late nineties but a lot of it was still active so maybe the hall being the administration block night think was later to shut..but I don't know to be honest.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 18, 2014)

Nice work Mm. Good to see you bringing some decent stuff. btw PM sent dude.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 18, 2014)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice work Mm. Good to see you bringing some decent stuff. btw PM sent dude.



Cheers mate..now got it


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 18, 2014)

Beautiful facade & the inside not too bad,thanks for sharing.


----------



## MD (Mar 18, 2014)

I quite like the internal pictures very gritty 
Cheers


----------



## LittleOz (Mar 18, 2014)

what a stunning building. bit dark inside by the looks of it. good on you for getting in.


----------



## Kezz44 (Mar 19, 2014)

Love this little place, visited last summer and the place was covered in butterflys! Great pics.


----------



## DJhooker (Mar 19, 2014)

looks lovely that, looks a bit fire damaged or is it that the pics are just dark?


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 19, 2014)

What a fab looking building. Great photos, many thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dani1978 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi and hello again! Really nice it meet you too. Fantastic pics! Loads of atmosphere (I wish I'd ventured down the cellar now :-/). I may return very soon.... I hope to cross paths again in the future with you as I live just outside the City.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Mar 19, 2014)

Dani1978 said:


> Hi and hello again! Really nice it meet you too. Fantastic pics! Loads of atmosphere (I wish I'd ventured down the cellar now :-/). I may return very soon.... I hope to cross paths again in the future with you as I live just outside the City.



Hello again.it was great to meet you too.it was a great explore and very apmospheric inside,there was not much in the cellar..let's hope our paths cross again


----------



## addictedmedia (Mar 20, 2014)

I have just pm you mikey , as need to do a revisit to this site


----------



## addictedmedia (Mar 20, 2014)

hey mikey, thanks for the pm and have replied with some information for you


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Mar 21, 2014)

I'm amazed you got in. I visited a couple of months back with my daughter and it was thoroughly sealed (as usual). Like you say, you need to take your chance while you can and it's really good to see some internal photo's - not at all bad either considering you were not properly prepared. Much as I would have loved to have entered the main building myself, I'm quite glad they keep it secured for the most part as it keeps the graphiti morons at bay . Thanks for posting!


----------



## Woofem (Mar 22, 2014)

love the externals mate


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 22, 2014)

Im liking this alot! Some nice shots and it looks like a nice explore.


----------



## addictedmedia (Mar 26, 2014)

She all sealed up again and the police and curtain twitchers are watch the place like hawks


----------



## Northantz_Urbex (Mar 26, 2014)

really cool hospital mate its looks good


----------

